# lazy trio ? ? ?



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

from a minute ago, i think they are trying to tell me its bed time

Sampson at the top, Lizzie to the left, Maggie to the right


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! That's so funny that all 3 are passed out like that







Silly little sleepy heads


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is really adorable!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a priceless picture. Just so cute!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Too cute!  Looks like Lizzie needs a bed!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

That picture is so cute, yep it must be time for bed


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep, looks like they decided they were going to be with or without you.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, what a sweet picture! Three pooped pooches desperately needing bedtime.....


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Cute picture! Now get that precious little girl a bed!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

They are so adorable! I also like how the baby is the biggest


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

How cute!! That's definetly one for framing!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL that is too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a cute picture







I would say poor Lizzie needs a bed there Joe, perhaps you should make her one


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Sep 22 2005, 01:15 AM
> *I like the pecking order in relation to the beds too.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

everyone is learning their place :lol: 



> Looks like Lizzie needs a bed![/B]


she has one, Sampsons in it 



> Now get that precious little girl a bed![/B]


the thing is you cant walk down our hall because there are so many beds and pillows, she just went for the floor this time



> I also like how the baby is the biggest[/B]


she is a big baby forsure but she actually weighs less than Sampson, Lizzie just has more hair


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a site!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

They are too cute Joe. Sounds like our place, dog pillows and chairs & beds everywhere


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh how adorable, that is just too cute. I'll bet they play musical beds from time to time.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how FUNNY! it looks like a picture right out of a cult story... they're all facing the same direction... ...on their backs... kind of like "heaven's gate" but different...

back to the true crime books for me...sorry...

ann marie and the "no purple shroud and phenobarbitol-flavored pudding for ME, thankyouverymuch!" buttercup


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Too cute


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it







What a great photo of all your babies







They are just so precious


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! TOO TOO TOO TOO CUTE!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Love the photo!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! That is too funny, priceless


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

THAT!!! is definately a "kodak moment" .. so sweet!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

That is such a sweet picture. I didn't know Malts could get so still all at one time.


----------

